# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Campagne 2018 - 30 Millions d'Amis - DITES NON À L' ABANDON

## phacélie



----------


## mamandeuna

Je viens tout juste de la voir et je suis en larmes.  :: 
Mais j'ai trouvé celle de l'année dernière un peu au dessus (l'histoire de l'abandon d'abord à l'envers et après à l'endroit...).
Là je trouve que le labrador a une longue vie (7 ans, 20 ans ?)

----------


## phacélie

Là ils ont voulu faire un peu différemment, moins "classique" en parlant de la fidélité de l'animal qui lui n'abandonne jamais, sauf pour mourir.
J'ai lu des histoires de golden retriever âgés de 17 ans  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Parmi toutes les campagnes de 30 millions d'amis je crois que c'est celle ci que je préfère. Ca change du Chien abandonné que "tout le monde connait", je l'ai trouvé très poignante.




> Là je trouve que le labrador a une longue vie (7 ans, 20 ans ?)


Je me suis fait la même réflexion (et 20 ans tu es gentille la nana on lui donnerait plutot 25/30) et je me suis dis que j'aimerai que mes Chiens vivent aussi vieux ...

----------


## mamandeuna

Moi je l'ai trouvé un peu trop chichiteux et américain, la superbe scène du début où l'enfant récupère le chien ne me parle pas, jamais vu des lieux comme ça sauf dans "Marley et moi". Et puis ce chien qui vit 25 ans  :: , c'est long.
Je préfère peut-être le plus parlant, l'affiche du toutou, qui croit que son maître s'est perdu, avec un brave toutou pas glamour mais touchant. J'ai plus le goût des corniauds et des mélanges improbables.  :: 
Et puis le message doit rester, ne m'abandonne pas, pas reste avec moi... Car trop centré sur l'homme et ses sentiments. On s'en fout du maître, c'est le chien qui compte  :: 
Bref, ça fait quand même causer, donc, ça touche quelque part  ::

----------


## phacélie

Chacun ses goûts, moi aussi je préfère les corniauds, mais ce n'est pas le sujet  :: 
Mais pourquoi dis-tu que le chien vit 25 ans ? Si l'enfant a 7 ans, que le chien vit 17 ans, ça reste plausible, non ?

Ça vise à toucher différemment des spots habituels, mais à mon avis de toutes manières les limites de ce genre de campagne sont que ça ne touchera comme toujours que les gens qui aiment vraiment les animaux et ne les abandonnent pas...

----------


## mamandeuna

Ben la fille à la fin accouche, et elle a plus genre 25 ans, vu que son môme connait son chien qu'elle a eu à ... 7 ans  :: 
Le message est un peu subliminal, moi je suis encore optimiste, je crois encore que les spots sur l'abandon, plus lambda et moins alambiqués parlent au grand public.  :: 
Celui de l'année dernière, franchement, il était parfait dans le genre.  ::

----------


## angel35

Je le trouve très touchant ce spot et bien parlant sur la fidélité du chien envers ses maîtres

----------


## Delphane

> Car trop centré sur l'homme et ses sentiments. On s'en fout du maître, c'est le chien qui compte


Hum. Je trouve pas que le film soit centré sur les sentiments de la maîtresse... mais plutôt sur le lien qui se créé entre tous les 2. Sur le lien entre un chien et son maître, sur la fidélité sans faille du chien, et sur l'amour que le maître eu avoir vis à vis de lui...
Et du coup, je trouve que ça rend l'acte d'abandon encore plus abominable finalement. Parce que c'est faire fi de ce lien là.
Après l'âge du chien oui ok, mais là moi je le prends un peu comme une "licence poétique" ou une liberté créative, on est pas obligé d'être toujours totalement réaliste pour faire passer un message non plus...  :: 

Enfin perso je l'ai bien aimé ce film, je trouve qu'il touche parce qu'il renvoie forcément à nos propres souvenirs...
Et puis il est différent par rapport aux dernières campagnes... ils ne peuvent pas toujours faire la même chose...  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Delphane, moi ce spot il m'a vraiment touché alors que je n'ai vraiment pas aimé celui de l'an dernier (trop prévisible et pas si triste à mon gout).
Je pense que c'est bien de changer de l'éternel Chien-abandonné-dans-la-foret.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je dois être assez primaire, mais je ne pense pas à l'abandon quand je vois la mort du chien. Le cycle de la vie canine est tellement courte par rapport à la nôtre.  :: 
Le chien abandonné dans la forêt est le plus parlant, malheureusement pour le grand public. (et pour les primaires du sujet, comme moi, j'avoue  :: ). 
Là, c'est un film qui induit abandon, mais la fin de vie en soi, n'est pas un abandon, c'est un cycle.  :: 
Bref, à trop intellectualiser, je pense qu'on oublie un peu l'essentiel, un chien est un compagnon de vie qu'on ne doit pas laisser sur le bord de la route.  ::

----------


## Delphane

Ben, justement, là le film met en exergue le fait que le chien est un compagnon d'une vie, et même un peu plus que ça, qu'il est quelque part lié à nous, à tous les événements de notre vie, à notre destin...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Dans l'absolu oui, mais trop éloigné du but premier, ne pas abandonner, pour un public peu sensibilisé à la cause animale... ::  (l'art de couper les cheveux en 4  :: )

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Dans l'absolu oui, mais trop éloigné du but premier, ne pas abandonner, pour un public peu sensibilisé à la cause animale... (l'art de couper les cheveux en 4 )



Je pense que les gens qui abandonnent ne sont touchés par ni l'un ni l'autre car comme toujours, "eux c'est différent"  :: 

Je pense aussi que c'est bien de changer d'angle d'attaque car je pense qu'une personne qui compte abandonner son Chien, si dès le départ elle voit un Chien attaché à un arbre elle zappe (ou alors se dit : moi je suis qqn de bien je l'abandonne pas en foret ). Je me dis que de se prendre "une claque" sur la fidélité et la dévotion de son Chien peut, peut être le remuer d'avantage ... 

Enfin, on a pas tous la même sensibilité non plus ... Certains comme moi vont pleurer à chaudes larmes devant Titanic (même au bout de 50 visionnage) d'autres ne vont pas être ému. C'est pareil pour les spot 30MA

----------


## mamandeuna

Titanic me fait toujours verser des tonnes de larmes, et je l'ai vu plus de 10 fois.  :: 
Depuis l'adoption de Titus, j'ai vraiment changé ma manière de voir les choses. Je suis plus sensible au destin des petits éclopés qui n'intéressent personne, peut-être moins à l'image superbe d'un chien glamour qui aura moins de peine à trouver son maître.  :: 
J'avais adoré la campagne de 30 millions d'amis de 2014 ?
http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/actual...delite-video/#
Avec la super bouille d'Oscar. Là je verse aussi des tonnes de larmes  :: 
Et la bouille d'Oscar  :: 
Pour moi, c'est plus parlant que le spot glamour-chic de cette année, avec chien très propre et maîtresse jolie et parfaite  :: 
Mais bon, c'est réussi, car je pleure quand même  :: 
L'essentiel de ces spots, c'est qu'ils fassent parler d'eux. N'empêche que je trouve celui de l'année dernière, c'était une perle.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Je trouve que ce spot ne parle essentiellement qu’aux gens aimant et respectant les animaux, ceux qui les gardent coûte que coûte tout au long de la vie.
Les gens qui abandonnent surtout sur la voie publique n’ont aucune idée de ce que c’est de partager une vie entière avec un animal, d’arriver jusqu’au déclin de la vieillesse et au déchirement de l’eurhanasie.
Le spot « film à l’envers » était plus accrocheur.

----------


## superdogs

Et moi, toutes ces campagnes me font pleurer, de toute façon ; celle ci insiste sur le vieillissement du chien qui est là à chaque étape de notre vie, qui partage toutes nos pages blanches, et qui accepte nos changements de mode de vie.

Quand on a eu un chien que l'on a vu vieillir, et qu'on l'a amené chez le vétérinaire à la fin,  c'est sûr que ça touche aux souvenirs, et que les larmes sont là.. Me suis bien reconnue, ado... :: 

Pour les autres fumiers, je ne sais pas si une campagne ou une autre peut changer leur vision de ce qu'est un chien .

ça serait bien aussi d'inclure les chats dans ces campagnes de lutte contre l'abandon de nos compagnons

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> ça serait bien aussi d'inclure les chats dans ces campagnes de lutte contre l'abandon de nos compagnons


C'est exactement la remarque que je me suis faite ! 
Pour les gens, l'abandon ignoble est celui d'un Chien alors que les Chats ... bin ils souffrent aussi de l'abandon contrairement à ce que certains peuvent penser. On voit trop souvent les gens partir et laisser le Chat sur place livré à lui même, il ne doit vraiment pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe  ::

----------


## Oscarine

Je trouve très beau, très juste et très touchant j'ai comme d'habitude eu une averse lacrymale à la fin  :: 

C'est vrai que ce chien vit très longtemps   ::  mais bon le principal c'est que le message passe bien et il est très fort

J'ai quand même une question qui me turlupine quid de l'abandon des chats? c'est les éternels oubliés même dans les campagnes de sensibilisation télévisées ben oui ils sont pas fidèles comme les chiens alors tant pis pour eux c'est bien dommage je trouve  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors que pourtant ... Les Chats s'adaptent moins bien que les Chiens à la vie en refuge ... Sans compter que leur sensibilité les rend plus fragile à l'abandon ...

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être que les chats sont moins "expressifs", moins "comédiens" que les chiens pour les montrer dans les spots ?

Ils sont montrés dans les affiches, en voici quelques-unes pour ne pas les oublier ici :

----------


## mamandeuna

Je pense que dans l'esprit des gens, le chat n'a pas de maître, donc se sent moins abandonné, où se débrouille plus facilement seul dans la nature, alors qu'un chien, moins.  :: 
Alors qu'un abandon de chat est aussi un abandon qui traumatise l'animal.  :: 
Mais bon, quitte à faire passer un message, le chien reste plus "porteur" sur le sujet, c'est injuste mais c'est comme ça.

----------


## Oscarine

Cà l'idée que le chat se débrouille tout seul dans la nature sérieux ca me bondir de rage y'a que les gens qui n'y connaissent rien qui pensent çà. 
Faut voir dans l'état ou les assos récupèrent les chats errants

Au début des années 2000 j'habitais en maison avec jardin un jour un chat de gouttière a débarqué dans mon jardin en hurlant de détresse c'était pas un chat c'était un squelette de chat, d'après le véto elle avait pas mangé à sa faim depuis plusieurs semaines alors le coup du chat qui se débrouille hein  :: 
Je l'ai fait soigner je l'ai nourrie, aimée et accompagnée jusqu'à son dernier jour elle s'appelait Lili elle avait une maitresse c'était moi elle m'a rendu l'amour que je lui ai donné au centuple quand on prend ou qu'on commence à s'occuper d'un chat on assume tout jusqu'au bout cette histoire de "chat qui n'a pas de maitre" çà vient de radins irresponsables c'est tout c'est juste bien pratique pour éviter de payer les frais véto

----------

